
Ask HN: Physical Address Normalization - tmaly
Can anyone recommend an open source library they have used that can perform Physical Address Normalization.<p>Ideally this would cover global addresses.  I know it is a challenging problem.
======
srt32
[https://www.easypost.com/address-verification-
api.html](https://www.easypost.com/address-verification-api.html) is a great
place to start with growing international support. It's not open source though

